# Ping Anrufe aus Albanien



## Kursleiter (13 Oktober 2017)

Ich bekomme neuerdings fast täglich Ping anrufe aus Albanien.
Das ist wohl nicht gefährlich, aber nervig, kann man da was dagegen tun ?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Oktober 2017)

In die. BLACKLIST eintragen und dann klingelt es nicht mehr


----------



## Broenni (1 Januar 2018)

Auf dem IPhone gibt es keine Blacklist für Anrufer


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2018)

http://www.iknow24.com/2013/06/ios-7-mit-blacklist-anrufe-blockieren-anleitung/


> Mit iOS 7 lassen sich nun Anrufe von bestimmte Personen bzw. Telefon Nummern sperren.
> 
> Eine Funktion auf die iPhone Besitzer schon seit Jahren warten. Sobald eine Nummer auf die Blacklist gestellt wird, werden keine Anrufe, FaceTime-Anrufe oder Nachrichten von der Person durchgeschaltet.


----------



## Guilia (1 Dezember 2018)

Ja bzw es gibt eine App dafür


----------

